

Relationship Management Startup Accompani Gets Another $15M While Still in Alpha - shravan
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/19/accompani-15m-series-b/

======
finkin1
That's a lot of money for a product that's still in Alpha. This seems like a
complex problem with many use cases. Are you concerned about product-market
fit or have you already done enough beta testing to know you're on the right
track?

------
akurilin
Glad to see this problem tackled, it's something I either always wanted to
solve myself or have someone else address for me. Should be incredibly useful
for busy people who such at keeping in touch.

------
snowwrestler

        Caller 1: "Hi, I'm calling from Accompani."
        Caller 2: "Ok, which company?"
        Caller 1: "Accompani."
        Caller 2: "Yes, I got that. Which company."
        Caller 1: "Accompani!"
        Caller 2: "Which one? What is the name of your company?"
        Caller 1: "Accompani!"

